# "MSI GT240 512MB OC" wrong memory freq. readings



## Swingal (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi,

i've found some bug in later versions of GPU-Z. It reads mine default voltage from my MSI GT240 512MB DDR5 OC. It reports only half of the speed. The version 0.3.8 reads it correctly. 0.4.6 no. 

here is a screen 







if any questions, feel free to ask


----------

